

Unlike in New York and London, - In India, female bankers rule - credo
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/28/world/asia/28iht-windia.html

======
aditya
_Bosses sometimes gravitate toward women in India because they think “women
are less corruptible, more straightforward and above board most of the time,”_

I wish this was true of Indian politics as well. That problem seems completely
intractable.

